# Bermuda grass Browning issue



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Is my yard in need of fert? Been putting down a bad of Milo a month... Or did I just scalp it a little?? Doesn't seem very tall and it's Brown in areas... Should I scalp it again and then continue at 5/8" HOC? Thanks


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

I actually think it could be drought stress.... I had my irrigation off for the last week or so because or Harvey, but we didn't get any rain from it... What do y'all think? I have some gaps around my retaining wall from the sod...


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

Looks like it's not getting enough water to me
also


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I'd do the screwdriver test in those spots.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> I'd do the screwdriver test in those spots.


Cool that's what I'm thinking.. I just mowed and the clippings weren't very long... I haven't cut more than 1/3 of the lead at once... So if it goes in easy it's wet, and hard to push through it's too dry right?


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

It could be a number of things, a medium size rock below the surface could cause simular issues. If you don't find anything, the holes from the screw driver will aerate those areas and allow for better water penetration. It's a win-win!


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Haha cool. The areas that are a little brown are usually really green... I think it's just drought stress... I'll aerate and water tonight... Still looks decent but not as dark green all over as normal..


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Looks great txmx, I'm sure it just needs a good manual aeration and soaking.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Thanks man, I hope so!!!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Txmx583 said:


> Haha cool. The areas that are a little brown are usually really green... I think it's just drought stress... I'll aerate and water tonight... Still looks decent but not as dark green all over as normal..


Txmx, your turf color in the thicker area looks great. What kind of mower are you using? Update your profile with the mower type


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Thanks, the funny part is the brown area is my thickest part of my back yard haha. I'm using a McLane 20" reel. I'll update my profile &#128077;


----------



## DetroitRocker (Jun 14, 2017)

Iriasj2009 said:


> Looks great txmx, I'm sure it just needs a good manual aeration and soaking.


What do you guys generally use for your manual aerators and how often are they used?

My lawn is actually looking the same right now, even though I am staying on top of it with a 4 - 3 - 3 -4 mowing schedule. I've had my sprinklers off for the better part of August with all the rain we have gotten in DFW over the summer.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

DetroitRocker said:


> Iriasj2009 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great txmx, I'm sure it just needs a good manual aeration and soaking.
> ...


I have a pair of the aeration shoes from Amazon... They don't stay in well with the original straps, so I modified mine with zip ties.. it isn't the best system but works decent and the results are pretty good.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

I manually aerate as needed, dry spots, hard spots, trouble spots.


----------



## MsTin (Sep 5, 2017)

Mine is looking the exact same way here in the SDFW area. I was wondering what was going on cause I put down some Milo and have been taking care of my lawn religiously. Now that I see other people are having the same issues, I know it wasn't something that I did. However, now I'm looking at adding sand to my 3/4 lot to level it. Damn contractor that I hired gave me a horrible wavy sod laying job that I now have to remedy myself.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Yeah I out down more Milo and it still doesn't look great... Going to buy some Scott's lawn food and see if the higher N rate helps any...


----------



## slomo (Jun 22, 2017)

Drop some 46-0-0 and 2 inches of water measured out in tuna cans spread across your lawn. Apply at 2lbs of nitrogen per 1k square feet. Report back in two weeks.

slomo


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

slomo said:


> Drop some 46-0-0 and 2 inches of water measured out in tuna cans spread across your lawn. Apply at 2lbs of nitrogen per 1k square feet. Report back in two weeks.
> 
> slomo


I don't know where I can find 46-0-0.... But I'll do some looking!! I'll let you know how it goes, Thanks


----------



## slomo (Jun 22, 2017)

Try this. They have 46-0-0 at my store in OKC. Good luck.

Ewing Irrigation
N. Richland Hills
5207 Davis Blvd.
Richland Hills, TX 76180-6834
817.514.9530
[email protected]


----------



## slomo (Jun 22, 2017)

Or

Ewing Irrigation
Lewisville
1810 Midway Rd.
Lewisville, TX 75056-9535
972.492.9535
[email protected]


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Awesome thanks slomo!!!


----------



## elm34 (May 10, 2017)

Siteone in Keller should have some 46-0-0 too. The slight browning could also be due to the lower temperatures we're getting at night, the other morning it was 58 degrees when I left for work.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

elm34 said:


> Siteone in Keller should have some 46-0-0 too. The slight browning could also be due to the lower temperatures we're getting at night, the other morning it was 58 degrees when I left for work.


Cool thanks man, I'm just up the road in Roanoke!! I was wondering the same thing regarding temps... Hope it's not trying to go dormant already....


----------

